# مكتبة علم وتكنولوجيا التآكل Corrosion Science and Technology ويمكنكم التثبيت



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (20 مايو 2006)

Steelwork Corrosion Control
Book Properties 
ISBN: 0415261015
Title: Steelwork Corrosion Control
Author: D.A. BAYLISS
Publisher: Spon Press
Publication Date: 2002-10-11
Number Of Pages: 480
Average Amazon Rating: 

Editorial Description 
Steelwork Corrosion Control is a comprehensive revision and updating of a similar book by the authors published in 1985. As with the previous book it is designed principally for engineers, architects and designers for whom the protection of structural steelwork is an important part of their professional activities. Updated to include all the changes in ISO, BS and European standards, this volume is a guide to achieving sound steel protection








روابط التحميل
http://rapidshare.de/files/11631616/Steel_Work_Corrosion_control_RuslanX.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/16851671/SteelWorkCorrosioncontrol_muya.rar
-------------------------------------------------
Corrosion
Book Properties 
ISBN: 0750610778
Title: Corrosion
Author: R. Jarman
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Publication Date: 1994-05
Number Of Pages: 3184
Average Amazon Rating: 

Editorial Description 
Corrosion science is probably unique in crossing the borders of almost all technologies and since 1963 `Corrosion' has been the leading source of information on the subject. It provides an encyclopedic coverage of corrosion science and technology and is an essential first point of reference for everyone in the field. The science has advanced significantly in the seventeen years since the publication of the second edition and this new edition has been thoroughly updated to reflect this






روابط التحميل
Volume 1
http://rapidshare.de/files/3597039/Corrosion-vol01-Shreir.pd.html
Volume 2
http://rapidshare.de/files/3597209/Corrosion-vol02-Shreir.pdf.html
أو
Mirror:

Code:
http://rapidshare.de/files/13270523/CorrosionMetal_EnvironmentReactions-vol01-02.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/13271960/CorrosionMetal_EnvironmentReactions-vol01-02.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/13275097/CorrosionMetal_EnvironmentReactions-vol01-02.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/13276576/CorrosionMetal_EnvironmentReactions-vol01-02.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/13278390/CorrosionMetal_EnvironmentReactions-vol01-02.part5.rar
------------------------------------
Corrosion Science and TechnologyBook Properties 
ISBN: 0849382246
Title: Corrosion Science and Technology
Author: David Talbot
Publisher: CRC-Press
Publication Date: 1997-12-28
Number Of Pages: 432
Average Amazon Rating: 4.0

Editorial Description 
Corrosion Science and Technology clarifies all the important background material and guides readers in its practical application. This text integrates the chemical, electrochemical, and metallurgical aspects of corrosion control for application in typical contemporary technologies with economical use of resources. The structures of water, oxides, and metals are examined and the characteristics of metals and alloys often specified for corrosion-resistant service are described. This book includes






روابط التحميل
http://rapidshare.de/files/3493437/Corrosion_Science_and_Technology-David_Talbott.pdf.html
-----------------------------------------​


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (20 مايو 2006)

Electrochemistry and Corrosion Science
Book Properties 
ISBN: 1402077440
Title: Electrochemistry and Corrosion Science
Author: Nestor Perez
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2004-04-30
Number Of Pages: 376
Average Amazon Rating: 

Editorial Description 
Electrochemistry and Corrosion Science is a graduate level text/professional reference that describes the types of corrosion on metallic materials. The focus will be on modeling and engineering approximation schemes that describe the thermodynamics and kinetics of electrochemical systems. The principles of corrosion behavior and metal recovery are succinctly described with the aid of pictures, figures, graphs and schematic models, followed by derivation of equations to quantify relevant paramete 





روابط التحميل
http://www.uploading.com/?get=GDZBKPZE
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/13715664...orrosion_Science__Kluwer_2004_Perez_.pdf.html

------------------------------------------------

Electrochemical Techniques in Corrosion Science and Engineering (Corrosion Technology)
Book Properties 
ISBN: 0824799178
Title: Electrochemical Techniques in Corrosion Science and Engineering (Corrosion Technology)
Author: Robert G. Kelly
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2002-09-13
Number Of Pages: 440
Average Amazon Rating: 

Editorial Description 
This book describes the origin, use, and limitations of electrochemical phase diagrams, testing schemes for active, passive, and localized corrosion, the development and electrochemical characterization of passivity, and methods in process alteration, failure prediction, and materials selection. It offers useful guidelines for assessing the efficacy of corrosion inhibitors and coatings for metals and alloys, developing effective corrosion prediction models, calculating the corrosion rates






روابط التحميل
http://rapidshare.de/files/20320060...in_Corrosion_Science_and_Engineering.pdf.html
----------------------------------------------------

Handbook of Corrosion Engineering
Book Properties 
ISBN: 0070765162
Title: Handbook of Corrosion Engineering
Author: Pierre R. Roberge
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 1999-09-30
Number Of Pages: 1072
Average Amazon Rating: 

Editorial Description 
Reduce the enormous economic and environmental impact of corrosion Emphasizing quantitative techniques, this guide provides you with: *Theory essential for understanding aqueous, atmospheric, and high temperature corrosion processes Corrosion resistance data for various materials Management techniques for dealing with corrosion control, including life prediction and cost analysis, information systems, and knowledge re-use Techniques for the detection, analysis, and prevention of corrosion





روابط التحميل

http://tinyurl.com/79vml
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/15220717/HandbookofCorrosionEngineering_muyac.rar
أو
http://213.176.115.248/ebook/hand book/Handbook of Corrosion Engineering.rar
--------------------------
Corrosion and Chemical Resistant Masonry Materials Handbook
Book Properties 
ISBN: 0815510535
Title: Corrosion and Chemical Resistant Masonry Materials Handbook
Author: Walter Lee Sheppard
Publisher: Noyes Publications
Publication Date: 1986-08-01
Number Of Pages: 722
Average Amazon Rating: 

Editorial Description 
This information packed volume describes corrosion and chemical resistant masonry materials necessary for buildings and equipment requiring such materials. Written by 40 authorities, it covers a broad variety of materials, from structural materials, membranes and lining systems, to inspection and failure analysis. This will enable practicing engineers and architects to write specifications and instructions, and draw details, for proper installation of such masonry materials and equipment. It wil
روابط التحميل
http://rapidshare.de/files/5537865/...Masonry_Materials_Handbook_by_BOREE_.zip.html​


----------



## abu atta (31 مايو 2006)

الاخوةةةةةة الاعزاء 
كل الشكر والتحيةةةةةةةةةةةةة على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## lotfy naheef (2 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على هذه الكتب الجميله
رجاء لو فى كتب باللغه العربيه


----------



## e7em|e7em (2 يوليو 2006)

يا خوي مشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب
ولكن ما رضي اي كتاب يتحمل
الظاهر ان مدتها انتهت من على مواقع التحميل
وشكرا مره اخرى


----------



## حسام الدين ذيدان (3 يوليو 2006)

ممكن يكون عربى اشكركم


----------



## سيد المهندس (8 يوليو 2006)

تعظيم سلام لك اخوك سيد


----------



## Chemist (10 يوليو 2006)

Dear brotherolymerNanotechnologt
GAZAKALLAH KOL KHAYR for your good sharings and good ideas


----------



## م ب (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على كل هالكتب المفيده


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (5 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل ولكن للأسف لم يتم التحميل


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (5 نوفمبر 2006)

تحياتى 
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## chemical82 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

سلم على هذه الكتب المهمة بالتاكل


----------



## abu atta (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الشكر الجزيل لكم على أهتمامكم بالاعضاء
لكم جمعيا التحية والسلامممممممممممم


----------



## هادي نصر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmad7979 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههه مشكور ولو اني توهمت 
لاني قصد الموضوع الي هو اسمك النانوتكنولوجي لاني جاهل في هذا العلم ياريت تكتب موضوع مفصل عن النانوتكنولوجي
شكراً


----------



## dadiw (12 ديسمبر 2006)

jazaka laho khairane,


----------



## shamshadi (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكراً*

السلام عليكم
إنه موضوع هام جداً

جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=395659&posted=1#post395659


----------



## ibrahem_rt (4 مايو 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
ssssssssssssssssssssssss
ssssssssssssssss
sssssssssss
ssssss
sss
ss
s


----------



## عبادي2007 (6 يونيو 2007)

هل يمكن الحصول على كتاب Principles of corrosion engineering and corrosion control
للمؤلف ZAKI AHMAD? ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## wasem81_dy (6 يونيو 2007)

عذرا لم أستطع تحميل الكتاب 
هل يمكن شرح طريقة التحميل


----------



## normalization (6 يونيو 2007)

*روابط لا تعمل*

استأذن اخي الحبيب في وضع روابط للتأكل كلها تعمل علي موقع غير الرابدشير يتميز بالسرعة وامكانية الاستكمال واستخدوووووووووووووووو
واستخدام برامج التسريع


----------



## wasem81_dy (7 يونيو 2007)

ياصديقي 
أعطاني املوقع المذكور لتحميل الكتب شريط كتب عليه استعراض و ابلود 
كيف يمكن التحميل 
لو سمحتم 
لووووووووووووووووووو سمحتووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## سوسن السيد محمد (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على مجهودكم الرائع ونتمنى الوصول لهذه المعلومات القيمة بسهولة انشاء الله


----------



## ابو معان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Corrosion of Aluminium 
by Christian Vargel 

روابط التحميل
http://ifile.it/hl4ju8/e0080444954.pdf 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ananda, 288 days ago 
posted by xgirl 333 days ago 




Book Description:
This book highlights the practical and general aspects of the corrosion of aluminium alloys with many illustrations and references. In addition to that, the first chapter allows the reader who is not very familiar with aluminium to understand the metallurgical, chemical and physical features of the aluminium alloys. The author Christian Vargel, has adopted a practitioner approach, based on the expertise and experience gained from a 40 year career in aluminium corrosion This approach is most suitable for assessing the corrosion resistance of aluminium - an assessment which is one of the main conditions for the development of many uses of aluminium in transport, construction, power transmission etc.
Collection name: Materials & Mechanical


----------



## ابو معان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Principles of Corrosion Engineering and Corrosion Control 
by Zaki Ahmad 

روابط التحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?1eimyjmjo7n








________________________________________

By
•	Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann 
•	Number Of Pages: 672 
•	Publication Date: 2006-09-18 
•	Sales Rank: 776062 
•	ISBN / ASIN: 0750659246 
•	EAN: 9780750659246 
•	Binding: Paperback 
•	Manufacturer: Butterworth-Heinemann 
•	Studio: Butterworth-Heinemann 
•	Average Rating: 
•	Total Reviews: 

________________________________________

Book Description: 
Corrosion is a huge issue for materials, mechanical, civil and petrochemical engineers. With comprehensive coverage of the principles of corrosion engineering, this book is a one-stop text and reference for students and practicing corrosion engineers. Highly illustrated, with worked examples and definitions, it covers basic corrosion principles, and more advanced information for postgraduate students and professionals. Basic principles of electrochemistry and chemical thermodynamics are incorporated to make the book accessible for students and engineers who do not have prior knowledge of this area. Each form of corrosion covered in the book has a definition, description, mechanism, examples and preventative methods. Case histories of failure are cited for each form. End of chapter questions are accompanied by an online solutions manual.

* Comprehensively covers the principles of corrosion engineering, methods of corrosion protection and corrosion processes and control in selected engineering environments
* Structured for corrosion science and engineering classes at senior undergraduate and graduate level, and is an ideal reference that readers will want to use in their professional work
* Worked examples, extensive end of chapter exercises and accompanying online solutions and written by an expert from a key pretochemical university​


----------



## ابو معان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Techniques for Corrosion Monitoring
By L. Yang

روابط التحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?1jxmtgy35z9

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Publisher: CRC 
Number Of Pages: 691 
Publication Date: 2008-02-19 
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1420070894 
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781420070897 
Binding: Hardcover 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Product Description: 

Corrosion monitoring technologies are a vital step in efforts to combat corrosion, which can have major economic and safety implications. This important book provides a comprehensive analysis of the range of techniques for corrosion monitoring. It includes practical applications and case studies. 

The first part of the book reviews electrochemical techniques for corrosion monitoring, such as polarization techniques, potentiometric methods, harmonic analysis, galvanic sensors and multielectrode systems. A second group of chapters analyses other physical or chemical methods of corrosion monitoring. These include gravimetric techniques, radioactivity methods, hydrogen permeation methods and rotating cage techniques. The third part of the book examines corrosion monitoring in special environments such as concrete and soil. A final group of chapters discusses case studies, including the ways that corrosion monitoring can be applied to engine exhaust systems, cooling water systems, pipelines and equipment in chemical plants. 

With its distinguished editor and international team of contributors, Techniques for corrosion monitoring will be a valuable reference guide for engineers, scientific and technical personnel who deal with corrosion in such sectors as automotive engineering, power generation and the petrochemical industry.


----------



## زاد أحمد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا , أرجو إعادة رابط الكتاب :Steelwork Corrosion Control


----------



## ابو معان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/9856810/Steel_Work_Corrosion_control.rar 



او


http://ifile.it/7s4vz9/0415261015.rar

او


http://rapidshare.com/files/20893511/SteelWorkCorrosioncontrol_muya.rar 

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/58628829/0415261015.rar

:20::20::19::19::19::19:


----------



## رناحميد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرآ وبارك الله فيك


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ارهينيوس (24 سبتمبر 2009)

والله ما قصرت ومشكوريين ع الكتب


----------



## ارهينيوس (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## صقــــــــــر (27 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير

اذا ممكن كتاب "Principles and Prevention of Corrosion"
by 
Denny A. Jones
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## الأمير أمير (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجارى التحميل


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ممممممممششششششششكككككككككوووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## خالدشغل (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالدشغل (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## برهم اريان (16 مارس 2010)

ممكن يكون عربى


----------



## saheb58 (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو تحديد طريقة تحكيل كتب التاكل من الربايدشير حيث عندما اضغط على رابط التحميل تظهر صفحة الربايد بدون تحديد ملف التحميل وبالتالي لايمكنني ان احمل الكتاب .
والسلام عليكم


----------

